

Why 'Friday' just might be the future of pop - wallflower
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2011/04/21/apop042111.DTL

======
martythemaniak
If every song you make can be classified as "the worst pop song in history", I
guess that must be some kind of rare talent for which you can get paid.

In other news, tomorrow is a holiday, so technically today is Friday Friday -
time to get down on Friday. Just had my cereal, gonna take the elevator to get
down to the first floor, walk to work, get some codin done on Friday Friday.

------
trotsky
Pretty interesting article. Apologies for going off topic.

I choose not to have Adobe flash installed at all. Yes, this can be a hard
road on the Internet, but I think recent flash 0days at least give some weight
to the approach.

One bright spot in an otherwise plugin filled world is youtube. I use chrome,
an html5 video compliant browser, and youtube lets me opt in to their html5
trial.

Most of the time, this works great. The videos look good, stream well, no
problem. But sometimes, like in the case of this friday video youtube insists
that I need the flash plugin. Why? It's not that it isn't encoded correctly -
as far as I know it's that it has an ad. And google has decided it'd be too
easy to skip the ad with html5 or it can't play it so it just doesn't let me
watch it. Of course, if I can't watch the video I'm not seeing the ad anyway.

Here is the kicker though. To watch the video I picked up my phone and opened
the youtube application. I don't have flash installed on my phone either, but
the youtube app is happy to just play the basic h.264. The kicker? Well,
youtube didn't show me an ad there either.

Sorry for the rant. Is youtube ever going to start treating their html5 video
as a first class citizen?

